
One Month Later, How Is Uber Doing in Kampala? - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/07/07/one-month-later-how-is-uber-doing-in-kampala/
======
Alexsandros
The article is very conclusive. In nearest future I want to make a trip around
the world. So my vocabulary topped off some interesting words. Well I didn’t
expect such Uber expansion. This company is well on its way to success. And I
agree that it’s only a beginning.

